# RGB to Component Video Conversion



## maikeldepotter (Jan 10, 2008)

Any ideas on RGB to component video conversion?

Trying to get the best picture quality on my Panasonic pt-ae2000 LCD projector, coming from a televison reciever that only has SCART output. I think the best way to go is converting the RGB signal to component and feed that into my projector. There are several converters on the market but I am not sure if this is the best way to go. :dontknow:

Thanks for replying.

Maikel.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

They don't look too cheap... that is for sure.

I don't understand though... why are you feeding your nice projector with a signal from your television. :scratch: Do you not have satellite or cable in The Netherlands?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Here's a Scart to component adaptor that also has the additional RCA Input/Output to support sync for projectors.

http://www.maplin.co.uk/module.aspx?ModuleNo=47318&doy=search


----------



## maikeldepotter (Jan 10, 2008)

Sonnie said:


> They don't look too cheap... that is for sure.
> 
> I don't understand though... why are you feeding your nice projector with a signal from your television. :scratch: Do you not have satellite or cable in The Netherlands?


Thanks Sonny,

You got me thinking again. 

The problem is that with the standard mediabox from by cable company I only have SCART output.

I now have to decide to upgrade the standard box to a HD version with HDMI output, which will cost me an additional 13.5$ per month. In a few months they will add recording capabilities to this machine, a combination that I probably will not be able to resist.

Will make my converting issue disappear....

Maikel.

PS Sattelite is on my list for 2009.


----------



## maikeldepotter (Jan 10, 2008)

Mike P. said:


> Here's a Scart to component adaptor that also has the additional RCA Input/Output to support sync for projectors.
> 
> http://www.maplin.co.uk/module.aspx?ModuleNo=47318&doy=search


Thanks Mike, but I don't think this device will do the trick as I need to go from RGB to Component, instead of Composite to Component. 

And as my previous post says: I am rethinking my options and may not need this conversion after all....

Maikel.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

My mistake, I understood your televison reciever only had SCART output. Anyway, you won't regret the HDMI upgrade!


----------

